

Happy International Privacy Day - YanaW
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/01/international-privacy-day-threats-personal-data

======
thirdstation
You can download a free book about privacy here: <http://www.lolomgfree.com/>

It's to a free Kindle version. I haven't read it yet as I just received the
link to it today.

